# الطائرات بدون طيار الإمريكية us uav



## سامح الفيومى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نظراً لما يحدث من تطور في عالم الطائرات بدون طيار
والحاجة الماسة للجيوش لهذا الفئة من الطائرات
فأردت أن أطرح هذه السلسة من الطائرات الأمريكية لنعرفها
الطائرة الأولى HELIOS


Helios Specifications​






Helios Specifications
*Primary Function:*Remotely piloted solar-powered airplane*Contractor:*AeroVironment*Crew:*None*Unit Cost:*_N/A_*Powerplant* 14 brushless direct-current electric motors, each rated at 2 hp. (1.5 kW), driving two-blade, wide-chord, 79-in. diameter laminar-flow propellers designed for high altitude.*Dimensions**Length:*12 ft*Wingspan:*247 ft*Height:*_N/A_*Weights**Empty:*1,322 lb*Maximum Takeoff:*2,048 lb*Performance**Speed:*up to 170 mph ground speed at extreme altitude*Ceiling:*100,000 ft., typical endurance mission at 50,000 to 70,000 ft*Endurance:*With solar power, limited to daylight hours plus up to five hours of flight after dark on storage batteries. When equipped with a supplemental electrical energy system for nighttime flight, from several days to several months.*Armament* N/A
Helios Achievements​

Reached a world-record altitude of 96,863 feet
Sustained flight above 96,000 feet for more than 40 minutes during a test flight near Hawaii


----------



## slanw (1 أكتوبر 2011)

هل تم صناعتها من قبل الهواة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (1 أكتوبر 2011)

انت مشكور جدا لهذه الطائرات ولكن نريد افعال لا اقوال امتنا تحتاج لمثل هذا النوع من الطائرات فمن يستطيع فعل شىء فليفعل


----------



## acer.7 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الطائرة الثانية:RQ-1 Predator*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إليكم الطائرة الثانية في الأسطول الأمريكي

وهذة مواصفاتها

RQ-1 Predator Specifications


*Primary Function:*Airborne surveillance reconnaissance and target acquisition*Contractor:*General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Incorporated*Crew:*None*Unit Cost:*$40 million (1997 dollars)*Powerplant* Rotax 914 four cylinder engine producing 101 horsepower*Dimensions**Length:*27 feet (8.22 meters)*Wingspan:*48.7 feet (14.8 meters)*Height:*6.9 feet (2.1 meters)*Weights**Empty:*1,130 pounds ( 512 kilograms)*Maximum Takeoff:*2,250 pounds (1,020 kilograms)*Performance**Speed:*135 mph*Ceiling:*25,000 feet (7,620 meters)*Range:*400 nautical miles (454 miles)*Armament* Hellfire missiles (MQ-1B)


over 2,000 lb of weapons (MQ-9B), including AGM-114 Hellfire II ASMs and possibly later the FIM-92 Stinger AAMs, GBU-38 500 lb JDAMs, 500 lb GBU-12 LGBs, AGM-65 Maverick ASMs, AIM-9 Sidewinder AAMs and AIM-120 AMRAAMs​

^ Top ^​




RQ-1 Predator Achievements




The first successful advanced concept technology demonstration for persistent intelligence
The Predator was reported to have had a 100% hit rate by Hellfire ASMs on several attacks in Afghanistan
​

^ Top ^​




RQ-1 Predator Features​


The RQ-1A/B Predator is a system, not just aircraft. A fully operational system consists of four aircraft (with sensors), a ground control station (GCS), a Predator Primary Satellite Link (PPSL), and 55 personnel for continuous 24 hour operations.


The basic crew for the Predator is one pilot and two sensor operators. They fly the aircraft from inside the GCS via a C-Band line-of-sight data link or a Ku-Band satellite data link for beyond line-of-sight flight. The aircraft is equipped with a color nose camera (generally used by the aerial vehicle operator for flight control), a day variable aperture TV camera, a variable aperture infrared camera (for low light/night), and a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for looking through smoke, clouds, or haze. The cameras produce full motion video and the SAR still frame radar images. The three sensors are carried on the same airframe but cannot be operated simultaneously.


In the future, Predators will carry the Multispectral Targeting System (MTS) with inherent AGM-114 Hellfire missile targeting capability, and integrates electro-optical, infrared, laser designator and laser illuminator into a single sensor package. These Predators cannot carry MTS and the SAR simultaneously. The aircraft will carry and employ two laser-guided Hellfire anti-tank missiles with MTS.


Each Predator aircraft can be disassembled into six main components and loaded into a container nicknamed "the coffin." This enables all system components and support equipment to be rapidly deployed worldwide. The largest component is the GCS and it is designed to be rolled into a C-130. The air transportable PPSL consists of a 6.25 meter Ku-Band satellite system mounted on a trailer. It provides communications between the ground station and the aircraft when it is beyond line-of-sight and is a link into secondary intelligence dissemination networks. The RQ-1B system needs 5,000 feet by 125 feet (1,524 meters by 38 meters) of hard surface runway with clear line-of-sight to each end from the GCS to the air vehicles.


The RQ-1B includes an ARC-210 radio, an APX-100 IFF/SIF with Mode 4, an upgraded turbo-charged engine and an ice mitigation system.​


Source: http://www.af.mil​

^ Top ^​




RQ-1 Predator Background​


The "R" is the Department of Defense designation for reconnaissance; "Q" means unmanned aircraft system. The "1" refers to it being the first of a series of purpose-built unmanned reconnaissance aircraft systems. An "A" or "B" that follows the 1 states the version of the RQ-1 system series.


The Predator system was designed in response to a Department of Defense requirement to provide persistent intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance information to the warfighter. It was the first successful advanced concept technology demonstration. This is a new acquisition process designed to reduce costs and development time by relying on commercial-off-the-shelf and government-off-the-shelf technology to the maximum extent possible. In April 1996, the secretary of defense selected the U. S. Air Force as the operating service for the RQ-1A Predator system. Operating responsibility is at the 11th, 15th and 17th Reconnaissance Squadrons, Indian Springs Air Force Auxiliary Field, Nev.​
​​

وتلك صور_ها_


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

R4E SKY EYE

في الخدمة مع عدد من البلدان، بما في ذلك مصر والمغرب، لمراقبة أرض المعركة، واستخدمت أيضا تجارياً لرش مبيدات الآفات شديدة الخطورة. يبدو أن بعض الوحدات من R4Es تم شراؤها من "القيادة المركزية" للجيش الأمريكي في أمريكا اللاتينية والمستخدمة لدوريات الحدود. كما بحث "الجيش الأمريكي" بديل عنه، "sky owl لشركه ماكدونيل"، لمنافسة الطائرة قصيرة المدى. "sky owl"،اقدمت ماكدونيل دوغلاس للمنافسة على طلبيه الجيش، ولكن يبدو أن ثبت عموما انها أدنى من RQ-5 Hunter الاسرائيليه .
skyeye تتكون المروحة من دافع مشترك خلفى شائع، لكن لها أجنحة مميزة منحنيه وهوائيات على أعلى من الخلف ناحيه الذيل. وتتزود بالطاقه بواسطة بطاريات من (UAV Engines Limited (uel طاقتها 39 كيلووات و محرك طائرة 52 حصان . , يمكن أن تحمل skyeye اثنين من مخازن تحت الجناح جنبا إلى جنب مع حمولة أخرى لها. يمكن استردادها بالهبوط العادى، أو يمكن استرداد بواسطة المظلة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

يا استاذ احنا مش عايزين الجيش يشترى طائرات امريكيه الصنع او من اى دوله اخرى لكننا نريد منظومه حقيقيه للجيش المصرى فى مثل هذا النوع من الطائرات 
فما هو شعورك عندما تعلم ان اسرائيل تتنتج 200 طائره سنويا من طائرات RQ-5 Hunter الاسرائيليه
ماذا نصنع نحن وما هو شعورك عندما تعلم ايضا ان سبب تفوق اسرائيل علينا بعد الست ساعات الاولى من حرب اكتوبر 73 هو تفوق الاسلحه الامريكيه والاسرائيليه والتقارير الموجوده لديهم بكميات وثفقات الجيش المصرى لحتواء الاسلحه الحديثه من روسيا وبعض الدول الاخرى فاين مصانعنا نحن ولو قولت اننا بننتج هقولك اكيد بس مش بالميزانيات اليهوديه والامريكيه ولا بنفس الكفاءات 
واكتفى بهذا القدر واقول لا يجب ان نشاهد ونعرض بل يجب ان نعمل ونجتهد حتى لو هنفشل مليون مره ولا هو كلام وبس


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس/ احمد
الموضوع معروض للنقاش وللعلم ومعرفة مواصفات هذا الأسطول
ولن نستطيع ابداً ان نصنع بدون ان نعلم الكثير عن تلك التصميمات​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا معاك يا اخى المهندس / سامح بس هذه الانواع من الطائرات لها اسرار كثيره ولا يمكن لدوله مثل امريكا ان تخرج هذه الاسرار بكل سهوله لضمان تفوقها العسكرى على العالم اجمع 
فما يجب ان نفعله هو ان نصنع التكنولوجيا الخاصه بنا وان نسهل على انفسنا ما نصعبه - فمن الصعب جدا مجاره امريكا فى ماتفعله ولكن يمكننا ان نسلك طريق اخر فى تطوير هذا النوع من هذه الطائرات وانا ابحث الان عن كيفيه صنع طائره بدون طيار بسيطه وتغير امكانيه التحكم فيها عبر الاقمار الصناعيه للتحكم فيها عبر اشياء اخرى او جعلها ذاتيه التحكم واكسابها الذكاء الاصطناعى الذى يبحث عنه كل عالم فى العالم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

